# MapMyRide 3D flyover



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

I just discovered the 3D flyover option in MapMyRide. Pretty cool. I did a big ride yesterday. Below are the stats and 3D flyover. Hover your mouse over the image to bring up speed and zoom controls.


----------

